# Differnece LCD and Plasma and projection



## harshagarwal (Aug 21, 2005)

can u plz tell me the differnce betn LCD ,plasmas and projection TVs.
nowadays i see many ads in paper but i dont excatly know the differnce so plz help me.

thanx in advance


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 21, 2005)

Try this :
*www.somucheasier.co.uk/ed-plasma-lcd-tv-difference.html
www.cnet.com.au/hometheatre/tvs/soa/Plasma_vs_LCD_Which_is_right_for_you_/0,39026023,40036500,00.htm
www.bonafidereviews.com/article.php?id=80
www.crutchfield.com/ISEO-rgbtcspd/tech/kb472.html


----------



## goobimama (Aug 21, 2005)

One more question, is it true that a plasma display can only be used for a certain number of hours? and if yes, then what is the number of hours that one can use it?

Goobimama


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 21, 2005)

This is for the life time of Plasma :
projector.lifetips.com/subcat/75444/home-theatre-projector-tips/projectors-vs-plasma-screens/
and
www.plasmapoint.co.uk/plasmascreenadvantages.htm

Plz scan the page well coz the answer may lie beneath...


----------



## cvvikram (Aug 22, 2005)

Yup for a plasma tv there will certain period of life like 30,000hrs etc..

for more info, 

*www.plasmatvbuyingguide.com/plasmatvreviews/plasmatv-life.html


----------

